# Skeeter Pee Anyone ?????



## davemo (Aug 24, 2015)

Just wondering how many of you make skeeter pee for the summer bbqs? I think Lons Skeeter Pee recipe is one of the BEST refreshments for the bbqing season. I am down to my last bottle (wine bottle) after having 25 at the beginning of summer. So i am thinking of making a 5 gallon batch to have ready for next spring / summer. So Skeeter Pee Anyone?????


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 24, 2015)

Recipe?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## davemo (Aug 24, 2015)

www.skeeterpee.com all info is there


----------



## ibbones (Aug 25, 2015)

I made it two years ago.  Bottled them in 12oz beer bottles.  Five gallons gone I think in a few months.  Seems everyone who came over wanted one...two...three...

My lemon tree is FULL this year so I am going to make it again with fresh lemon juice.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 25, 2015)

Interesting.....

Now I can buy more "stuff" to make "stuff" as the wife would say.


----------

